

The White House is Seeking Entrepreneurs for Presidential Innovation Fellowship  - ceworthington
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2014/03/26/seeking-all-star-data-geeks-scientists-and-entrepreneurs-serve-presidential-innovati

======
tenpoundhammer
There should be a dynamic website that shows the percentage of all documents
that are classified VS not-classified. That would be amazingly useful and
revealing. We wouldn't know what the government is hiding, but we would know
how much it is hiding.

~~~
philipashlock
There's actually already work being done much like what you describe and it
involved the first two rounds of Presidential Innovation Fellows - both to
help shape the policy and to facilitate implementation. I'm referring to
Project Open Data ([http://project-open-data.github.io/](http://project-open-
data.github.io/)) which is backed by an Executive Order to get every major
federal agency to catalog all their data assets including those that are not
and cannot be public. This full inventory is referred to as the Enterprise
Data Inventory (EDI) while the portion of that covering anything that should
legally be public is called the Public Data Listing (PDL). Every agency
subject to this law is required to post their public listing in a standardized
json file at the root of their agency website. The PDL is not only meant to
point to datasets that are already publicly available, but it also requires
agencies to list datasets that should be public, but have not yet been
released or are not yet online. The datasets that are not legally meant to be
public must be included in the EDI, but it's up to the discretion of the
agency whether they want to list any in their public PDL. Some agencies have
been doing that though. Otherwise, the full EDI with an accounting of all non-
public datasets will really only be overseen by the White House Office of
Manage and Budget and it's up to them to determine what kind of information
they'll release about the EDI's they receive from agencies.

As agencies continue to release their Public Data Listings you should be able
to find metrics about this at
[https://www.data.gov/metrics](https://www.data.gov/metrics) In the future
that site should also include metrics like the number of unreleased datasets
listed in their PDL data.json file.

